# Code for Using Tivo Remote for Sony Bravia KDL-52XBR4



## Timmccaffrey (Jun 28, 2017)

I have been unable to find the code to program the Tivo Remote Control for the _Sony Bravia KDL-52XBR4 LCD TV.

I have even tried using the 0999 code and using the channel up for what seems like 20 minutes but it never turns the TV off.

Does anyone know the 4 digit code for this TV?
_
Many thanks,

Tim


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The Sony Codes are 0067, 0136, 0369, 0043, 0075, 0117, 0130, 0170, 0238, 0247.

Hold Tivo and TV buttons until red light comes on and enter a 4 digit code. 
You do not need to press Enter. 
Don't forget to press the leading Zeros.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

All Sony TVs made in the last 20 years or so use the same code. It should be the very first Sony TV code in the list. If not, you've programmed it wrong.


----------



## Timmccaffrey (Jun 28, 2017)

I have tried all of those codes multiple times. Have deprogrammed and started fresh a few times and still nothing works.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Timmccaffrey said:


> I have tried all of those codes multiple times. Have deprogrammed and started fresh a few times and still nothing works.


Can you get your remote to work with another system? Any system, even a AV receiver?


----------



## Timmccaffrey (Jun 28, 2017)

I can get it to work with other TVs. I have a Sharp and a Panasonic that works with it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

0136 works with all my Sony televisions from XBR9 (V5100), EX700 and W600B.


----------



## Timmccaffrey (Jun 28, 2017)

0136 does not work for the Sony Bravia KDL-52XBR4. Nor does 0067, 0369, 0043, 0075, 0117, 0130, 0170, 0238, 0247.


----------



## Justin.KY (Jan 27, 2018)

I’m having the same issue with my Bravia


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Justin.KY said:


> I'm having the same issue with my Bravia


That previous post was the last time the OP was here, so we don't know if it was fixed. What model do you have?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Sony codes haven't changed in forever. Tell use your programming procedure. Probably something you're missing there, or possibly low batteries in the remote. Bravia sync or HDMI CEC from other devices can also override remote commands, making it seem as if the remote isn't working.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Tivo peanuts have had problems with Sony TV's before:

Bad Batch of Peanut Remotes?


----------



## RayT (Jun 18, 2007)

Has anyone found a solution? I just got an XBR 900F and can’t gat any of the Sony codes to work with it. Also have tried 0999 procedure which shut it off a few times during the procedure but the codes didn’t work afte4 selecting ‘enter’ (per the procedure). Ugh

TIA

XRay


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

RayT said:


> Has anyone found a solution? I just got an XBR 900F and can't gat any of the Sony codes to work with it. Also have tried 0999 procedure which shut it off a few times during the procedure but the codes didn't work afte4 selecting 'enter' (per the procedure). Ugh
> TIA
> XRay


Just curious. Does 0136 work for the Input? Maybe just the Power changed. I use my EX700 for a Mini and 0136 works for Volume & Mute. Maybe they just changed Power.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

All Sony's from the past decade or so use the same codes. A reset will probably do the trick.
https://support.tivo.com/articles/I...-Perform-a-Global-Reset-for-my-Remote-Control


----------



## Testpattern (Dec 5, 2006)

RayT said:


> Has anyone found a solution? I just got an XBR 900F and can't gat any of the Sony codes to work with it. Also have tried 0999 procedure which shut it off a few times during the procedure but the codes didn't work afte4 selecting 'enter' (per the procedure). Ugh
> 
> TIA
> 
> XRay


I've been chasing a solution for the power on/off of my XBR 900F using a Bolt Vox and Sony code which works on my other Sony's. Freshly programmed, the remote works for a few power cycles then fails. I have other remotes that control my Sony ok, but have found no fix for the Bolt Vox.

Were you able to find a solution for your Sony?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

??? Didn't you just post that you fixed it by reprogramming the power button on the Tivo remote?

In any case, if the code works once, it's the right code. Sony codes don't change. The same code that works on my 25+ y/o Sony Trinitron works on the very latest Sony TV today, and every model in between.

That means there are other factors interfering with that working code - HDMI CEC, IR interference (sunlight, LED or fluorescent light, completely blocked), the way you've programmed the power button on the Tivo remote (as you already discovered).

Check out this thread describing a similar problem (with a Samsung) and some procedures to try:
Remote Code - for Samsung - Q8F Series


----------



## mdeck (Jan 7, 2007)

I just got a new TiVo BOLT OTA (voice remote) and a new Sony Bravia X800E. Of the 10 codes listed for Sony TVs, none work completely. 

six codes: power does not work; everything else does (volume, channel, mute)
three codes: mute* does not work; everything else does (power, volume, channel)
one code: neither power nor mute* works; volume ad channel are fine
* With the 4 codes for which mute doesn't work normally (single press to toggle between mute and unmute), I noticed that a quick double-press does the same thing.

I tried all 100-ish codes; none of the codes worked for all functions (power, mute, volume, channel).

I tried resetting the remote and then all of the above (10 for Sony, ~100 for the whole list); none of the codes worked for all functions.

While it would be really nice if ALL functions worked (AND THERE REALLY SHOULD BE A WAY TO GET THIS TO WORK), it is not too onerous for me to use one of the three codes (0067, 0136, 0238) using which I have to double-tap for mute, but everything else is normal.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

FYI, Channel buttons are dedicated to Tivo channels, not TV.
Only buttons that can be programmed are Power, Mute, Volume, and Input.


----------



## John Conover (Oct 23, 2019)

Similar issue here:
TiVo BOLT OTA (voice remote)
Sony XBR

The 0067 and 0136 codes power the TV correctly but volume and mute will give you two increments for each button press. Volume will increase up/down by two and mute will turn on then off with a single mute button press. Tried every code and control reset with no luck. What is amazing is that my TiVo 4K peanut remote runs the TV fine with no issues.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

I have the same TV as the OP. I am using a Tivo VOX and the original remote and have never had an issue with the remote. I am using the 0067 code. I have switched remotes and used a different Bolt and minis on this TV over several years without remote issues. 

I do have a mini VOX on a LG TV that I cannot get on RF since I reverted the software to version 3.


----------



## John Conover (Oct 23, 2019)

Phil T said:


> I have the same TV as the OP. I am using a Tivo VOX and the original remote and have never had an issue with the remote. I am using the 0067 code. I have switched remotes and used a different Bolt and minis on this TV over several years without remote issues.
> 
> I do have a mini VOX on a LG TV that I cannot get on RF since I reverted the software to version 3.


I've got the XBR-55X810C which runs on Android, so I don't know if Sony's "smart" sets are slightly different. Makes sense that the 4K works well as that is Android as well.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

The KDL-52XBR4 is not a smart TV and does not run on Android. I got mine at Circuit City as an open box in 2008. I has been a great TV over the years but is not 4K. It is a LCD flat screen but very thick with a wide bezel and the thing must weigh about 100 lbs! I have it in the basement and it is still running strong.

I replaced it with a XBR-65X750D that is LED, Android,4K and weighs a lot less. Hard to believe that the "new" TV is almost 5 years old.


----------



## John Conover (Oct 23, 2019)

I like my XBR but could do without all the apps as I don't use them. I got it on sale a week before the Superbowl 4-5 years back mainly because of Sony's ability to upscale lower resolution video. Now the higher end TV's are OLED so I guess my set is considered old. Still have a 24 or 27(don't remember which) inch Sony from the early 90's running in the basement(probably why I still prefer Sony's.)


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

John Conover said:


> I like my XBR but could do without all the apps as I don't use them. I got it on sale a week before the Superbowl 4-5 years back mainly because of Sony's ability to upscale lower resolution video. Now the higher end TV's are OLED so I guess my set is considered old. Still have a 24 or 27(don't remember which) inch Sony from the early 90's running in the basement(probably why I still prefer Sony's.)


The XBR4/5 series was one of the best FALD LCD TV's Sony has made (along with the XBR8) before the move to Android. I had both a 46XBR5 and a 32XBR4; they served me well for years and might still be in operation somewhere as I sold them when I moved up to newer models.

FWIW, Sony's high end is not limited to OLED. They still make very good FALD LCD TVs, and you might want to look into one of them, such as the X950 series.


----------

